# Voting For President



## Blake Bowden (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## cutter2001 (Apr 23, 2012)

A piece of rotted mold over the current occupant.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 24, 2012)

Pretty much sums it up for me. As does this :
View attachment 2353


----------



## Colby K (Apr 29, 2012)

Ron Paul is the one the establishment fears.  He is also the one that wants to restore america to what it was meant to be, inline with the constitution and the ideals of our forefathers.


----------



## BEDickey (Apr 29, 2012)

Ron Paul for the Long Haul!


----------

